

Show HN: Weekend project: Repository for Tasker (automation for Android) - robbiet480
http://taskerthings.com

======
zrail
Gah, get rid of the ad pod. Being greeted with a weekend project that blinks
at me to "click here to view my arrest record" is not pleasing.

